# LF Bass and Drums Oakville/Miss/Burlington area



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

Guys and gals, I'm forming a band along the lines of a Clapton/Knopfler blues/rock idea.
Most of my current work is as a solo singer/songwriter, but I miss the band thing, and playing my strat!
This will hopefully be a group that performs live a lot, and get paid for it. It's also for a lot of fun...
We're looking for a bass player and drummer. Please let me know if you're interested. Age/race/sex unimportant, but being at a professional level is...

Please PM with any interest.

cheers!


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

bump......


----------

